# Will I Be Deactivated in January with my 2005 vehicle?



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I've always driven a 2005 Honda Accord when doing Lyft and Uber in my hometown where Uber and Lyft let you use a year 2000 or newer vehicle. Trouble is that I'm planning to move somewhere that Uber currently says you must have a 2005 or newer vehicle.

If I move to an area in the next month where there is the 2005 or newer requirement now, then will I be ineligible to drive come the new year? I assume they will change the requirement to 2006 or newer in 2016. Can I get grandfathered in somehow?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

As a paying pax, why should I tolerate your crap vehicle being grandfathered in?

You drivers have such a sense of entitlement. For the money we pay you, you should show a lot more gratitude and humility.

.
.
.
[Cue "Oh, he's being sarcastic..." in 3... 2...]


----------



## Marlan P. (Oct 8, 2015)

Just because his car is a 2005 does not automatically make it crap, have some respect......some riders forget already how they complained about taxis, they are also older cars alot of the time, more expensive too....spoiled.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

I've seen taxis that look as old as 1999 and still charge standard cab fare.


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

I guess what I really want to know is when is the supreme court going to ban Uber altogether?


----------



## Ubergoober23 (Oct 21, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I've always driven a 2005 Honda Accord when doing Lyft and Uber in my hometown where Uber and Lyft let you use a year 2000 or newer vehicle. Trouble is that I'm planning to move somewhere that Uber currently says you must have a 2005 or newer vehicle.
> 
> If I move to an area in the next month where there is the 2005 or newer requirement now, then will I be ineligible to drive come the new year? I assume they will change the requirement to 2006 or newer in 2016. Can I get grandfathered in somehow?


Hey, I too have the same question. My car is a 2005. Did you find out if we are out in January?


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

instead of posting here why not go to the source and just email uber?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Yes, you will be deactivated.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

crowsandcats said:


> I've always driven a 2005 Honda Accord when doing Lyft and Uber in my hometown where Uber and Lyft let you use a year 2000 or newer vehicle. Trouble is that I'm planning to move somewhere that Uber currently says you must have a 2005 or newer vehicle.
> 
> If I move to an area in the next month where there is the 2005 or newer requirement now, then will I be ineligible to drive come the new year? I assume they will change the requirement to 2006 or newer in 2016. Can I get grandfathered in somehow?


 You normally get a text mid January to early February that your car will be deactivated in six weeks plus an invitation to buy a car through uber lease. You also get a two weeks reminder that you will be deactivated before they finally kick you off. At least that is what happened to me in PA.


----------



## makinthemagic (Oct 8, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> I guess what I really want to know is when is the supreme court going to ban Uber altogether?


SCOTUS isn't going to ban Uber. Maybe a case relating to the industry will make it to them one day. There definitely have been some challenges to the industry through various legislative and regulatory means. It definitely will be interesting how it all ends up.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

remdawg said:


> instead of posting here why not go to the source and just email uber?


I went on customer service chat and asked the rep if 2005 and older vehicles were going to be deactivated in my area starting next year (in my area the current oldest model year allowed is 2005) and she said she did not they have not yet been informed of anything concerning model year and driving eligibility....she suggested I wait until early next year and ask again....I hate that answer because I was going to get a minivan that is a 2005 BUT I won't if it will simply be deactivated in 2016....I suppose the safest thing for me to do us get a 2006 or newer but it would be a shame since the 2005 is so nice and reasonably priced (I am not just buying this to Uber in since I have use for it outside Uber BUT if it can be used in Ubering so much the better).

Andy


----------



## Freddie Barry (Jan 10, 2016)

remdawg said:


> instead of posting here why not go to the source and just email uber?


because Uber will just screw around with you


----------



## remdawg (Oct 26, 2015)

If you are getting a minivan it cheap and gets the job done I would look at 2010+ dodge caravans. Brand new they are less than 20k now so you can easily score a deal.


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

Ubergoober23 said:


> Hey, I too have the same question. My car is a 2005. Did you find out if we are out in January?


They don't deactivate you permanently but they do stop you from using the app. You will get a message similar to, "Your documents need updating" before you can logon again. In other words, your registration is no good, where is that new car you promised Uber you would buy ? Well, get out there, buy it and DRIVE DRIVE DRIVE !!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzdog (Nov 26, 2015)

remdawg said:


> If you are getting a minivan it cheap and gets the job done I would look at 2010+ dodge caravans. Brand new they are less than 20k now so you can easily score a deal.


How can you make any money driving a van for uberx at the rates they are paying ? Crazy talk.


----------

